# 11 HP Tecumseh Snow King engine manual



## scvogt (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm looking for an "engine" manual for my Ariens 1128 11 HP Tecumseh Snow King snowblower. I'd like to get a few more RPM's out of it but don't know how to adjust the throttle.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look in the sticky thread at the top of this section (Helpful Links). There are links to service manuals, one of them will likely cover your engine.

Best of Luck....:thumbsup:


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

scvogt said:


> I'm looking for an "engine" manual for my Ariens 1128 11 HP Tecumseh Snow King snowblower. I'd like to get a few more RPM's out of it but don't know how to adjust the throttle.


What is running now for RPM's? Do not go higher than 3400 RPM. That is the max for it. You will risk blowing up the engine any faster than that.


----------

